
RIP Bob Givens, Looney Tunes and Tom and Jerry Artist - tannhaeuser
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Givens
======
dottrap
Bob Givens helped design the look of Bugs Bunny. This early model sheet is
attributed to him.

[http://johnkstuff.blogspot.com/uploaded_images/WildHare_Mode...](http://johnkstuff.blogspot.com/uploaded_images/WildHare_ModelSheet-775227.jpg)

Full link from: [http://johnkstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/bugs-bunny-
evolution-...](http://johnkstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/bugs-bunny-evolution-
egg-shaped-head.html)

~~~
codazoda
Kinda cool to see the cutouts on that. He wasn't so good at experimenting that
he drew these all together. It looks like he cut and pasted them together in
this format.

